# umm, pet me.



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Pudsie's so cute...... and a very good helper cat.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Aw, so very cute!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks. He does make it challenging to do much when he's holding the keyboard and 1 hand captive!


----------

